# I do not like home health coding



## mguerrero9 (Jul 17, 2011)

Have been doing home health coding for a month now and i absolutely hate it. Although
i am truly blessed to have had an opportunity to work at a place like this i am just not happy. If there is anyone out there in the el paso tx area looking for a coder please message me back. Or if there are any positions available for work at home coders please contact me. Till then i am just gonna have to suck it up and do my best to stay positive.


----------



## kumar_sanjeev02 (Jul 18, 2011)

*need home coding*

hi i m working in india and looking a home coding, could you please help out. I really  appriciate your help.

Regards


----------



## sybutler (Jul 20, 2011)

mguerrero9,

You appear very frustrated with your position.  Are there any opportunities for training that might help with a better understanding of what you are doing?  Have you contacted insurance carriers for assistance?


----------



## keke74 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello, I don't have any experience as a Home health Coder, but I do know of a website that may be helpful to you and they offer Certification for this particular specialty. Visit http://www.medicalspecialtycoding.com. Hope this helps!!


----------



## keke74 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, and here's something else that may be helpful. Other than the medical specialty coding website I provided, you may also want to try Ingenix website, they have Coding manuals specific to Home Health Coding as well. I hope this helps also!!


----------

